# A scammer is a ..... scammer?



## Saney (Sep 27, 2013)

I just read how AgentYes called out a scammer.. That guy's reputation is fucked!. And it should be because scamming is bad..

AgentYes makes a public posts shitting on this guy.. what does everyone else do? Support the fuck out of AgentYes because thats the right thing to do. Scammers are bad people and bad peoplel suck


But this is what is tickling my fat ass:  GOD FORBID someone make a public post saying a source scammed them.. They will have EVERYTHING they posted deleted and the account is likely to get banned... but wait, aren't people supposed to report bad scammers like AgentYes just did?? I think so... just doesn't work the other way around.


So as Long as I can't say how bad AgentYes sucks my fat dick "publicly," i don't think it's fair is ANY fucking nigger source goes out and publicly is ALLOWED to slam members..

So fuck that.. as long as faggot sources are allowed to shit on people in an OPEN PUBLIC forum, i think people should be allowed to do the same




Where's the puncher? Here.. What i'm saying is, Sources should not be allowed to "OUT" people as People are not allowed to "OUT" sources. 



(this isn't a direct strike at AY, but they are being used as the examle)


----------



## independent (Sep 27, 2013)

First. And subbed.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2013)

theres a moral here somewhere


----------



## Swfl (Sep 27, 2013)

Saney said:


> I just read how AgentYes called out a scammer.. That guy's reputation is fucked!. And it should be because scamming is bad..
> 
> AgentYes makes a public posts shitting on this guy.. what does everyone else do? Support the fuck out of AgentYes because thats the right thing to do. Scammers are bad people and bad peoplel suck
> 
> ...



I see your point and I think that if the source is a true scamming POS like Quality Anabolics is/was then they should be called out and admin has an obligation to deal with them swiftly and harshly as possible. 
I must say they did just this with QA which I am happy about, fuck them scammers. But if one guy goes off about a bad source that doesn't mean that the source is a scammer but that some wires got crossed which happens, but if the source is having issues and complaints on multiple boards the there is definitely a problem and it needs to be dealt with.

From a business perspective who in there right mind will pay top dollar like they have to here, then go around dicking ppl over. It doesn't make sense, you want a return on investment not to pay the site, then skim a little bit of cash off the top and bail and leave all that return business on the table. Dumb!


----------



## independent (Sep 27, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> theres a moral here somewhere



The moral is if you have a problem with a sponsor deal with them first directly, if you dont get what you need then put them on blast.


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2013)

so it would be ok to say I used gear depot adex and got a puffy left nipple and estro was over 200. but, because they are no longer a paying sponsor, or because we want to warn other members of potential health risks?


----------



## OfficerFarva (Sep 27, 2013)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 27, 2013)

The world is a hypocritical unfair place....might as well get used to it


----------



## 2B1 (Sep 27, 2013)

I got fucked by a sponsor on another little known board and I put his ip info, home address and real name up. After he fucked a few more people over, myself and a few other board members paid him a visit... We got our money back to say the least.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goodskie (Sep 27, 2013)

How much did he rip you off for?


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 27, 2013)

2b1 said:


> i got fucked by a sponsor on another* little known board *and i put his ip info, home address and real name up. After he fucked a few more people over, myself and a few other board members paid him a visit... We got our money back to say the least.
> 
> Sent from my htc6435lvw using tapatalk 2


asf ?


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 27, 2013)

I agree 100% with saney


----------



## futureMrO (Sep 27, 2013)

the struggle is real


----------



## 2B1 (Sep 27, 2013)

$1200.00. Fucking cunt...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2B1 (Sep 27, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> asf ?



No

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 27, 2013)

2B1 said:


> I got fucked by a sponsor on another little known board and I put his ip info, home address and real name up. After he fucked a few more people over, myself and a few other board members paid him a visit... We got our money back to say the least.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


cool story bro


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> The moral is if you have a problem with a sponsor deal with them first directly, if you dont get what you need then put them on blast.



Disagree. Deal with the sponsor 1st, no love then approach a mod.

 Things can always get sorted out behind the scenes .... I hate anyone, both members or sponsors getting fucked and happy to mediate.

Go on the warpath gets you nowhere, and probably in trouble yourself. Use your fucking heads people - a cool head ALWAYS prevails.

Saney, I still love you bro


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 27, 2013)

Disagree
I say if a sponsor pulls some shady shit, out the mother fuckers immediately.   Chances are you ain't the only one.   Let other members know asap.  Sure you'll get a few threatening emails from mods, maybe banned.   But it's called looking out.  It also gives the sponsors a chance to show what their made of publicly,  or burn.
Maybe if members bought the mods off instead of sponsors....
I love you cappy




theCaptn' said:


> Disagree. Deal with the sponsor 1st, no love then approach a mod.
> 
> Things can always get sorted out behind the scenes .... I hate anyone, both members or sponsors getting fucked and happy to mediate.
> 
> ...


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> Disagree
> I say if a sponsor pulls some shady shit, out the mother fuckers immediately.   Chances are you ain't the only one.   Let other members know asap.  Sure you'll get a few threatening emails from mods, maybe banned.   But it's called looking out.  It also gives the sponsors a chance to show what their made of publicly,  or burn.
> Maybe if members bought the mods off instead of sponsors....
> I love you cappy



 . .  you realise I pay for my gear? Sure I get a discount, cause Im theCaptn goddamit . . but I pay for it nonetheless.  . . I've never accepted a payoff, or anything in gratitude. I dont fucking need it. If AY gear was shit I would say so and stop doing business with her. But Im not going to take sides with a friend who acts like a complete fuckwit after believing his gear was bunk and asked numerous times to pull his head in . .  the gear was free btw, and there was an offer of replacement  . . the Reps shouldnt have called him a scammer because that was wrong but they were reacting to an unjustified attack . .  picking up what Im putting down knigglets???? I back my friends, but I equally pull them into line if they're doing the wrong thing. I hope to hell my friends do they same and stop me doing something retarded.

I got offered stuff just for sorting your situation LG, I never accepted it. If you had come to me before making an arsehole of yourself I am confident you would have recieved your gears PLUS something for your inconvenience . . . Remember in this business shit goes wrong and customers need to be aware of that and remain patient. Also some sources are dodgy and its bad business for management to allow them to fuck over members . .  why is that so fucking hard for ppl to understand? Run with the risks of dealing with gears or stay small, natty and pale.

AY's scammer alert was allowed by management, because management was confident the information was correct. Note I also moderated out personal information and contacted AY regarding it - no personal information to be posted. Ever. I wont be allowing random threads in AG calling out sponsors because their halo 4 her is a week late - whoever the fuck they are. In that regard AG will be moderated.


----------



## independent (Sep 27, 2013)

I got the captns back always. I mean backdoor.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> . .  you realise I pay for my gear? Sure I get a discount, cause Im theCaptn goddamit . . but I pay for it nonetheless.  . . I've never accepted a payoff, or anything in gratitude. I dont fucking need it. If AY gear was shit I would say so and stop doing business with her. But Im not going to take sides with a friend who acts like a complete fuckwit after believing his gear was bunk and asked numerous times to pull his head in . .  the gear was free btw, and there was an offer of replacement  . . the Reps shouldnt have called him a scammer because that was wrong but they were reacting to an unjustified attack . .  picking up what Im putting down knigglets???? I back my friends, but I equally pull them into line if they're doing the wrong thing. I hope to hell my friends do they same and stop me doing something retarded.
> 
> I got offered stuff just for sorting your situation LG, I never accepted it. If you had come to me before making an arsehole of yourself I am confident you would have recieved your gears PLUS something for your inconvenience . . . Remember in this business shit goes wrong and customers need to be aware of that and remain patient. Also some sources are dodgy and its bad business for management to allow them to fuck over members . .  why is that so fucking hard for ppl to understand? Run with the risks of dealing with gears or stay small, natty and pale.
> 
> AY's scammer alert was allowed by management, because management was confident the information was correct. Note I also moderated out personal information and contacted AY regarding it - no personal information to be posted. Ever. I wont be allowing random threads in AG calling out sponsors because their halo 4 her is a week late - whoever the fuck they are. In that regard AG will be moderated.




Yes to all this
In particular to the knigglets part, the littleguy being an arse hole part and the small natty and pale part.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> . .  you realise I pay for my gear? Sure I get a discount, cause Im theCaptn goddamit . . but I pay for it nonetheless.  . . I've never accepted a payoff, or anything in gratitude. I dont fucking need it. If AY gear was shit I would say so and stop doing business with her. But Im not going to take sides with a friend who acts like a complete fuckwit after believing his gear was bunk and asked numerous times to pull his head in . .  the gear was free btw, and there was an offer of replacement  . . the Reps shouldnt have called him a scammer because that was wrong but they were reacting to an unjustified attack . .  picking up what Im putting down knigglets???? I back my friends, but I equally pull them into line if they're doing the wrong thing. I hope to hell my friends do they same and stop me doing something retarded.
> 
> I got offered stuff just for sorting your situation LG, I never accepted it. If you had come to me before making an arsehole of yourself I am confident you would have recieved your gears PLUS something for your inconvenience . . . Remember in this business shit goes wrong and customers need to be aware of that and remain patient. Also some sources are dodgy and its bad business for management to allow them to fuck over members . .  why is that so fucking hard for ppl to understand? Run with the risks of dealing with gears or stay small, natty and pale.
> 
> AY's scammer alert was allowed by management, because management was confident the information was correct. Note I also moderated out personal information and contacted AY regarding it - no personal information to be posted. Ever. I wont be allowing random threads in AG calling out sponsors because their halo 4 her is a week late - whoever the fuck they are. In that regard AG will be moderated.


All this plus all parties are geared to the gills and ready to go to blows at the drop of the dime, then we have to come in and piece things back together. Guys don't realize this shit gets old day in and day out. We want everyone happy but that isn't going to happen in this world. At the end of the day we do the best we can and if someone is PROVED to be scamming it will be dealt with.

Saney is straight up fucked up in the head. SERIOUS mental issues. Basically whatever is happening in that guys head is pure fantasy. He seriously should see a doctor and get on head meds.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 27, 2013)

its called throwing temper tantrums cause he is a fuking kid


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 27, 2013)

lol at saneys meltdown over FREE FUKING GEAR
WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## _LG_ (Sep 28, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> . .  you realise I pay for my gear? Sure I get a discount, cause Im theCaptn goddamit . . but I pay for it nonetheless.  . . I've never accepted a payoff, or anything in gratitude. I dont fucking need it. If AY gear was shit I would say so and stop doing business with her. But Im not going to take sides with a friend who acts like a complete fuckwit after believing his gear was bunk and asked numerous times to pull his head in . .  the gear was free btw, and there was an offer of replacement  . . the Reps shouldnt have called him a scammer because that was wrong but they were reacting to an unjustified attack . .  picking up what Im putting down knigglets???? I back my friends, but I equally pull them into line if they're doing the wrong thing. I hope to hell my friends do they same and stop me doing something retarded.
> 
> I got offered stuff just for sorting your situation LG, I never accepted it. If you had come to me before making an arsehole of yourself I am confident you would have recieved your gears PLUS something for your inconvenience . . . Remember in this business shit goes wrong and customers need to be aware of that and remain patient. Also some sources are dodgy and its bad business for management to allow them to fuck over members . .  why is that so fucking hard for ppl to understand? Run with the risks of dealing with gears or stay small, natty and pale.
> 
> AY's scammer alert was allowed by management, because management was confident the information was correct. Note I also moderated out personal information and contacted AY regarding it - no personal information to be posted. Ever. I wont be allowing random threads in AG calling out sponsors because their halo 4 her is a week late - whoever the fuck they are. In that regard AG will be moderated.



Saney was labeled a rat for posting known scammer parsifals information.  Just sayin.
You didn't sort my situation.   You threatened to ban me for negging a few guys.  No matter what,  hiding issues under the rug is only good for the sponsors.   And then only temporarily.


----------



## Intense (Sep 28, 2013)

Saney said:


> (this isn't a direct strike at AY, but they are being used as the examle)


----------



## colochine (Sep 28, 2013)

Rnm rnm rnm rnm rnm rnm rnm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## independent (Sep 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Saney is straight up fucked up in the head. SERIOUS mental issues. Basically whatever is happening in that guys head is pure fantasy. He seriously should see a doctor and get on head meds.



Hes probably mental from the lack of oxygen when the fat girls sit on his face.


----------



## Bowden (Sep 28, 2013)

This whole air the dirty laundry in public shit storm is ridiculous considering the type of transaction and how it is delivered.

Hey clue to the fucking clueless.
You are in some cases depending on where you live engaging in an illegal drug transaction and your 'product' is being transported to you via the post office in some cases.
It's not like you dropping by the local drug store and buying one gram of test or whatever the hell else over the counter that is FDA regulated and certified as being 100% of what you expect to receive.

There are going to be issues from time to time related to this type of 'commerce' and misunderstandings can result due to the nature of the transaction.
Try clarifying with the 'source' any issues and see if you get a resolution.
If necessary pull a mod in that you trust to mediate and act as an objective third party to help you resolve issues.
Let the mod out the scammer if necessary.


----------



## charley (Sep 28, 2013)

If Saney was offered a nice pair of EAGLES socks, we wouldn't be in this predicament.......


----------



## SheriV (Sep 28, 2013)

this can only end well


----------



## cube789 (Sep 28, 2013)

the mlg thing was a tough call, on one hand a couple of the reps were being complete wankers and on the other they are known to fill their vials irregulalry which just confounds things further

AY ... all i can say is she can take a negging and not whine about it unlike some other mungo looking peptide peddling sponsor

Captn backed me up 100% with my problems with AT ... as did a lot of members .. and none of you took up my offer to come to london for a free blowjob

hence, in conclusion we are all a bunch of raving queers


----------



## Saney (Sep 28, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Saney is straight up fucked up in the head. SERIOUS mental issues. Basically whatever is happening in that guys head is pure fantasy. He seriously should see a doctor and get on head meds.



This^



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> its called throwing temper tantrums cause he is a fuking kid



This^



And i will never cower because of a banning or people steering clear of me. I feel the way I feel based on whatever reason that may be. And I won't hold back. If i feel like I was given FREE bad shit, then I'll make it known.

Am I a kid? Do I have issues? Maybe. But who the fuck are y'all to be handing out labels?

Just sayin... I don't like Niggers and Niggers don't like me.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 28, 2013)

Saney said:


> Am I a kid? Do I have issues? Maybe. But who the fuck are y'all to be handing out labels.



Valid


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 28, 2013)

no one likes being shorted, even if its free stuff, but this website is a business first. advertisers pay money and as long as they keep paying your word will not mean much to this business, but to us members we appreciate a warning. Just sayn


----------



## cityboy21 (Sep 28, 2013)

"I've officially given up on this place.

You think someone is your friend, and he's not. You have a corrupt system here. Everyone is sucking the sponsors. 

I'd rather be somewhere else. You can delete this thread or at least unsticky it. I have no intentions of returning. No reason to stay or come back. The elite few i arrived with have all gone."



and yet........................


----------



## sable (Sep 29, 2013)

very well said!! if we can't give any kind of negative feedbacks cause the post will get deleted, then whats the point of giving feedbacks or honest reviews on this forum.


----------



## sable (Sep 29, 2013)

totally agree. i placed an order with mlg for the first time last sat...horrible service...been a week and all in all one word "on the way"...they clearly stated in their policy tht tracking info will be provided upon request....but when i did, they refused! ok, so i waited till yesterday(past their t/a time frame). and still nothing. so i emailed them again, but this time my email wont go thru! so i emailed them again with a different addie and it went thru! but still no response tho. ok, so either they a1..they have horrible service or 2. they are selective scammer..its sad cause i did extensive research on multipule forum and heard great things bout them, before testing the waters. but the point is, if all negative reviews or feedbacks is deleted, ppl like us newcomers will be paying for it....its still only a week, so lets see how things played out...but by the way it looks, not good.


----------



## Z82 (Sep 29, 2013)

sable said:


> very well said!! if we can't give any kind of negative feedbacks cause the post will get deleted, then whats the point of giving feedbacks or honest reviews on this forum.



Someone should give a review on you. You ignorant little prick. You're bitching about one week. Shut the fuck up and contact a rep, read the rules. Learn something.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 29, 2013)

LOL at 1 week.....


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 29, 2013)

^^ I was thinking the same thing


----------



## Intense (Sep 29, 2013)

sable said:


> totally agree. i placed an order with mlg for the first time last sat...horrible service...been a week and all in all one word "on the way"...they clearly stated in their policy tht tracking info will be provided upon request....but when i did, they refused! ok, so i waited till yesterday(past their t/a time frame). and still nothing. so i emailed them again, but this time my email wont go thru! so i emailed them again with a different addie and it went thru! but still no response tho. ok, so either they a1..they have horrible service or 2. they are selective scammer..its sad cause i did extensive research on multipule forum and heard great things bout them, before testing the waters. but the point is, if all negative reviews or feedbacks is deleted, ppl like us newcomers will be paying for it....its still only a week, so lets see how things played out...but by the way it looks, not good.





1 week? selective scammer?


----------



## ezjax (Sep 29, 2013)

I would keep my business local..  The way the sponsors act like keyboard warriors threatening members to be nice and shit and not get angry when they get no response from reps..  Let these cowards sit behind the keyboards when they know they have your money and you have no recourse...

in real life they would get a good old fashioned steroid rage beat down..

but because there is a computer and miles between you and them and they have your money...  What can you do?

Remember the members pay for the gear that keeps the sponsors in business.  The fact that the board is loyal to the sponsors...  Well I don't know what to say about that..  Money does not equal integrity..


what is more important to you?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 29, 2013)

sable said:


> totally agree. i placed an order with mlg for the first time last sat...horrible service...been a week and all in all one word "on the way"...they clearly stated in their policy tht tracking info will be provided upon request....but when i did, they refused! ok, so i waited till yesterday(past their t/a time frame). and still nothing. so i emailed them again, but this time my email wont go thru! so i emailed them again with a different addie and it went thru! but still no response tho. ok, so either they a1..they have horrible service or 2. they are selective scammer..its sad cause i did extensive research on multipule forum and heard great things bout them, before testing the waters. but the point is, if all negative reviews or feedbacks is deleted, ppl like us newcomers will be paying for it....its still only a week, so lets see how things played out...but by the way it looks, not good.



This guy was paid by little guy.. his payment is his owed AT product... which wont show for at another least 8-12 weeks. You know when i first got into this game (love that intro) 6-8 weeks was about average. You can still get that experience with anabolic temple


----------



## futureMrO (Sep 29, 2013)

Intense said:


> 1 week? selective scammer?


repped for this awesome video


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 29, 2013)

So this is Officially now the Tears and Tantrum thread?


----------



## sable (Sep 29, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Someone should give a review on you. You ignorant little prick. You're bitching about one week. Shut the fuck up and contact a rep, read the rules. Learn something.



awW...SOMEONES MAD...WELL TAKE THE BIG FAT STICK OUT OF UR ASS...CAUSE AS YOU CAN SEE THIS IS AN ANYTHING GOES THREAD YOU BITCHASS PUNK. CAUSE ITS BITCHES LIKE YOU that LIKES DRAMA AND SPEND YOUR DAY TROLLING THE BOARD FOR IT. Com'on admit it...its ok.lol.....lost your puppy today?...P.S  IF YOU DONT LIKE MY POST AND CANT CHIME IN WITH RESPECT AND IN A CIVILIZED MANNER,,,MOVE ON!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 30, 2013)

sable said:


> awW...SOMEONES MAD...P.S  IF YOU DONT LIKE MY POST AND CANT CHIME IN WITH RESPECT AND IN A CIVILIZED MANNER,,,MOVE ON!



1. Stfu
2.  Anything goes
3. Ironic
4. Stfu


----------



## Z82 (Sep 30, 2013)

sable said:


> awW...SOMEONES MAD...WELL TAKE THE BIG FAT STICK OUT OF UR ASS...CAUSE AS YOU CAN SEE THIS IS AN ANYTHING GOES THREAD YOU BITCHASS PUNK. CAUSE ITS BITCHES LIKE YOU that LIKES DRAMA AND SPEND YOUR DAY TROLLING THE BOARD FOR IT. Com'on admit it...its ok.lol.....lost your puppy today?...P.S  IF YOU DONT LIKE MY POST AND CANT CHIME IN WITH RESPECT AND IN A CIVILIZED MANNER,,,MOVE ON!



Seems to me as you're the butthurt one you little faggot. Dont worry you can spend your tuition funds on more gear. 

We get little cunts like you all the time that think the world is owed to them....nothing new...... carry on and get flamed into obliteration!


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Sep 30, 2013)

People who take steroids have bad tempers.....................................


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 30, 2013)

whats up with all the newbies posting in this thread, welcome to AG now either post up your girlfriends tits, or your girlfriends cawk pics.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 30, 2013)

Damn I ignore 1 thread for the weekend and all this shit happens.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2013)

johnsonl3872 said:


> People who take steroids have bad tempers.....................................




shit should be illegal....


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2013)

SheriV said:


> shit should be illegal....



It is at theCaptn's house!


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 30, 2013)

Any one who is willing to post live transaction information on a public forum is an idiot too. Who gives a shit about saying i pin test, but start talking about i ordered this i am still waiting... Its been a week... its coming from this place heres there address i hacked their IP.. Take this shit to a secure e-mail and if you get ripped off then thats part of the game sadly. 1,200$ boo hoo that is pennies to what some people lose. If you dont like it then go back to GNC. Its a high risk hobby.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2013)

$1,200? I'd pay $12,000 to stay out of jail


----------



## futureMrO (Sep 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> $1,200? I'd pay $12,000 to stay out of jail


All depends what the rape situation is like in the particular jail


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 30, 2013)

posting any personal info never got anyone their items. and just puts yourself at risk. Seems like it would be common sense but maybe sponsors should put that in their messages to buyers. IE: Disclaimer, your are taking a risk sending a stranger your cash in hopes of getting items that the sender is taking a risk shipping. If items are not received please discreetly contact sending for there may be unforeseen circumstances that required actions to protect both parties. It is not a guarantee, we aren't all American burger. Fast Times at Ridgemont High (5/10) Movie CLIP - Brad Gets Canned (1982) HD - YouTube


----------



## sable (Sep 30, 2013)

Z82 said:


> Seems to me as you're the butthurt one you little faggot. Dont worry you can spend your tuition funds on more gear.
> 
> We get little cunts like you all the time that think the world is owed to them....nothing new...... carry on and get flamed into obliteration!


update: ...ok, im here to let everyone know that i received the goods  today and yes,,,i jumped the gun, more like the cannon. also i want to  apologize to anyone that i offended on this forum..from the moderators  and members, sorry for being a jackass....i couldve def handled it in a  more civilized and mature manner... you guys got a tight knit group of  people here...MLG is def a gtg and upstanding source. over and out  fellas!


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 30, 2013)

glad you got your placebos


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2013)

Everybody happy now?


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 30, 2013)

im at a 10k lose and i know guys a 90k lose... So when i hear people bitching about one order to me its a waste of energy. If I am getting scammed and it takes me bitching to get my gear they can keep it because they will probably just fill it up with low dose shit test or oil and say there you go fucker. some times it takes a few loses to find that perfect source. when you do treat them like gold.


----------



## sable (Sep 30, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> glad you got your placebos


thanks


----------



## futureMrO (Sep 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Everybody happy now?


I'm horny now if that helps


----------



## 2B1 (Sep 30, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> Any one who is willing to post live transaction information on a public forum is an idiot too. Who gives a shit about saying i pin test, but start talking about i ordered this i am still waiting... Its been a week... its coming from this place heres there address i hacked their IP.. Take this shit to a secure e-mail and if you get ripped off then thats part of the game sadly. 1,200$ boo hoo that is pennies to what some people lose. If you dont like it then go back to GNC. Its a high risk hobby.



Fuck that. The forum was registered overseas and WAS secure. Business is business. You fuck me, I fuck you. Risky yes. Risky for dealers too. You want to rip me off, be prepared too face the consequences. That's how it is... I went through the proper channels. Then I took matters into my own hands. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Sep 30, 2013)

You know what calms me down when I am upset? I take 3 ccs of Tren, 3ccs of MTR and watch videos of my wife having sex with other guys......or doing the dishes hard to tell sometimes.....


----------



## SheriV (Sep 30, 2013)

^^^^^^lolololol


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2013)

2B1 said:


> Fuck that. The forum was registered overseas and WAS secure. Business is business. You fuck me, I fuck you. Risky yes. Risky for dealers too. You want to rip me off, be prepared too face the consequences. That's how it is... I went through the proper channels. Then I took matters into my own hands.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2



There could be further consequences to your actions ... ie getting your skull bashed in ... worth thinking about


----------



## Swfl (Oct 1, 2013)

johnsonl3872 said:


> You know what calms me down when I am upset? I take 3 ccs of Tren, 3ccs of MTR and watch videos of my wife having sex with other guys......or doing the dishes hard to tell sometimes.....



Is she drying the dishes with her tits and pussy?  If so I'd pay good money to get a copy of that video. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## s2h (Oct 1, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Is she drying the dishes with her tits and pussy?  If so I'd pay good money to get a copy of that video.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4



I think I know her....


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 1, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> There could be further consequences to your actions ... ie getting your skull bashed in ... worth thinking about



Yup. I meditated on the situation for a few days. After it was known he fucked several people by sending napkins by mail, we got together physically and paid him a visit. There was no trepidation in pursuing this asshole. Pressure provided, problem solved. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 1, 2013)

Napkins hey? Fucking cheeky bastards!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 1, 2013)

this tough guy e story is hilarious


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 1, 2013)

2B1 said:


> Yup. I meditated on the situation for a few days. After it was known he fucked several people by sending napkins by mail, we got together physically and paid him a visit. There was no trepidation in pursuing this asshole. Pressure provided, problem solved.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2



Sounds like a keyboard hero! Pics or video or GTFO


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 1, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> this tough guy e story is hilarious



Not an eStory KILLEROFSANDWICHES. I have the thread to prove it. Its a private forum. If you're a member I can link it for you. 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## charley (Oct 1, 2013)

sable said:


> update: ...ok, im here to let everyone know that i received the goods  today and yes,,,i jumped the gun, more like the cannon. also i want to  apologize to anyone that i offended on this forum..from the moderators  and members, sorry for being a jackass....i couldve def handled it in a  more civilized and mature manner... you guys got a tight knit group of  people here...MLG is def a gtg and upstanding source. over and out  fellas!


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 2, 2013)

2B1 said:


> Not an eStory KILLEROFSANDWICHES. I have the thread to prove it. Its a private forum. If you're a member I can link it for you.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2



Proof of napkins or GTFO


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## cube789 (Oct 2, 2013)

^guess the movie


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 2, 2013)

cube789 said:


> ^guess the movie


i would cube but i strictly only watch cartoon porn


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 2, 2013)

its warriors


----------



## G3 (Oct 2, 2013)

Warriors, come out to Play ayay


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 2, 2013)

i see saney is still crying..


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


>



Nice before pic there KILLEROFSLOPPYJOES. I'm so embarrassed of a pic that I posted of myself on a public forum. lol. Definitely pathetic son. Quality work.  I'm sure your mother is proud. She might even buy you that sand filled weight set you've been begging her for! 

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 2, 2013)

Back to training for two weeks 8 months after a lumbar spinal fusion. Cheers fatty. And I mean that with all the love in my heart you big soft fluffy muffin... :*
Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 2, 2013)

^^^Keith Sutherland?!?


----------



## independent (Oct 2, 2013)

[SIL] said:


> ^^^Keith Sutherland?!?



Kiefer sutherland.


----------



## [SIL] (Oct 2, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Kiefer sutherland.



negged


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 2, 2013)

Honestly I just want a sloppy joe and a sloppy blowjob


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 2, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Honestly I just want a sloppy joe and a sloppy blowjob


If you bring the sandwiches ill go out and find us a hooker


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 2, 2013)

by all means post a pic where you look like you lift weights


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 2, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> by all means post a pic where you look like you lift weights



Lol at futile attempts to insult... And I never gave you any advices. Just called you fat. Which is a true story... Way to go genius. You fail once again...

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 3, 2013)

KOS does not insult people, He motivates...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 3, 2013)

i just liked the pic dunce....who needs a good reason to post arnold stuff


again


by all means 


post a pic....a pic from any time peroid ....where you look like you lift weights....i dont care about you....dont care about bashing you and going back and forth....just curious


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 3, 2013)

REDDOG309 said:


> KOS does not insult people, He motivates...


i guess you didnt see this lame ass dudes post at me
but who cares what you think
you dont workout and you dont post
but go ahead and be another sheep following me around trying to get one over on me


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 3, 2013)

2B1 said:


> Nice before pic there KILLEROFSLOPPYJOES. I'm so embarrassed of a pic that I posted of myself on a public forum. lol. Definitely pathetic son. Quality work.  I'm sure your mother is proud. She might even buy you that sand filled weight set you've been begging her for!
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


i dont care about you being embarrassed ....i dont care about you at all...but you wanna call names....hey everyone...look at the guy calling names....small and fat
the end


----------



## CG (Oct 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i guess you didnt see this lame ass dudes post at me
> but who cares what you think
> you dont workout and you dont post
> but go ahead and be another sheep following me around trying to get one over on me



I think you're one of the biggest pricks around.  And I love it. 


Your shit talking (fact based as always) gets me motivated as fuck to stop being lazy and get it together.  

Some people just can't take the fucking heat tho


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 3, 2013)

killerofsaints said:


>



killerofguysthatlookpreggers.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 3, 2013)

im almost 100% sure if not for forums i would have died of sleep apnea by now

thank you internet for your reality....ironic
i was so delusional


----------



## SheriV (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm feeling really good about the lack of stretch marks on my belly right this second

sorry its at someone elses expense


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 3, 2013)

i got em too....but his are new...mine i got from being 5 ft 10 210 pounds as a 13 year old boy


----------



## independent (Oct 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I'm feeling really good about the lack of stretch marks on my belly right this second
> 
> sorry its at someone elses expense



Any stretch marks downstairs?


----------



## Swfl (Oct 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> I'm feeling really good about the lack of stretch marks on my belly right this second
> 
> sorry its at someone elses expense



Abortion?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 2B1 (Oct 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> im almost 100% sure if not for forums i would have died of sleep apnea by now
> 
> thank you internet for your reality....ironic
> i was so delusional



You're still delusional. Sad really... I bore easily with banter of such low imaginative quality and a complete lack of intelligence.  

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SheriV (Oct 3, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Abortion?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4





newp

four healthy girls
two that are old enough I'm never puttin their pics on this forum 


just happy I don't have stretch marks on my belly


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 3, 2013)

2B1 said:


> You're still delusional. Sad really... I bore easily with banter of such low imaginative quality and a complete lack of intelligence.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 2


lol....you....speaking to me
the very definition of delusional....all youve shown me is how fat and small you are....we are not impressed....i love how you are only acknowledging me though


there are many mentioning how shitty you look

but what the alpha male says cuts deepest....i understand....i hate it when heavy puts me in my place .....just step your game up


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Oct 3, 2013)

So this morning I decided to mix Tren, NPP, and Red bull-Then took my pre-workout drink-so-not sure if this is bad or not-but I can actually SEE sound-trying to burn a little fat but everything is all shiney


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 3, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Any stretch marks downstairs?



temporary stretch marks only... after we met up at the la quinta inn.


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 3, 2013)

god damn


----------



## Swfl (Oct 3, 2013)

heckler7 said:


> god damn



Those look like 2-5/8" TAPCONS I hope they splurged for the stainless ones. I hope they didn't use the normal ones they corrode, his first rollercoaster ride or car accident and his head might just fall off..


----------



## s2h (Oct 3, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> temporary stretch marks only... after we met up at the la quinta inn.



i knew you were a baller...lq quinta inn is high class...


----------



## s2h (Oct 3, 2013)

SheriV said:


> newp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that s2h-2 ball root juice really helped remove those marks


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 3, 2013)

s2h said:


> i knew you were a baller...lq quinta inn is high class...



They got bagels and OJ in the lobby in the morning!


----------



## cube789 (Oct 4, 2013)

bagels are for jews


----------

